# Club looking for members



## Wyldeman (Jun 5, 2016)

**Bleckley County**, 460 acres, mostly pines, some clear cut that is almost 2 years old, deer, hogs, turkeys, $700 for season, looking to add a couple members. Family friendly, PM for more information


----------



## Wyldeman (Jun 7, 2016)

*Trail Pictures from Club*

Here are some pictures from last year


----------



## laner03 (Jun 7, 2016)

How many members total?


----------



## Wyldeman (Jun 8, 2016)

6 members, of which half do not hunt that much


----------



## laner03 (Jun 28, 2016)

Still have opening?


----------



## Big Country (Jul 31, 2016)

Interested in turkey hunting . 
Thanks, Eric


----------



## EricL (Aug 2, 2016)

*I'm looking to join a club*

Hello I'm looking to join club really getting into bow hunting retired AF member


----------



## Buckdown1987 (Aug 2, 2016)

Still looking?


----------



## Mattmcconnellga (Aug 14, 2016)

I am interested. Are you still looking. If so, please contact me at 404-667-4062


----------



## cr0ck1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Please email me some info!
Beaglerbassfishing@gmail.com

Thank you!


----------



## Wyldeman (Aug 22, 2016)

We are full for this season, thank you for your interest, hit me back up around April/May next year.  Thank you


----------

